# GST



## Silvia123 (Aug 21, 2019)

Is Uber pay behalf of the rideshare the GST?


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

You may want to post in the Australia forum. This American has zero idea. GL & welcome!


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

The way GST works in most countries, is that you must remit it yourself. Uber will not do this for you as you are an independent contractor.

For example, I am in Canada.

If Uber pays me $10.50 for my share of a trip, 50 cents of that is the GST at our current 5% rate. So, in the case of my arrangement with our tax agency, I remit my GST once a year, after deducting the GST I had to pay on everything I purchased for driving Uber. Gas, cell phone, accounting, car washes, maintenance, insurance, etc, etc.

Last year I received about $3,000 of GST from Uber, and paid about $1,800 back to the government.


----------



## Silvia123 (Aug 21, 2019)

Thank you


----------

